# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  phrasal help

## kamka

my task was to match the phrasals with their defintions, but I got stuck on a few, and I'm not really sure whether the rest I supposedly figured out is right. So if you could just take a look at it, I'd love you forever.  ::  
here arethe ones I somehow matched: 
To go down (well/badly) - To react or like
To get over  - To recover from
To get round - To persuade
To take up - To adopt as a hobby
To send up - To imitate
To break into - To enter by force
To take on - to accept (responsibility)
To get away with - To escape punishment
To turn out - To be revealed or happen to be (in the end)
To take after - To resemble an older relative
To back up - To reverse/support sb
To allow for - To take into consideration
To put across - To describe or explain sth
To take over - To take control of
To come up with - To produce eg. An idea
To give off - To produce and send out especially smoke, smells or heat
To put about - To circulate information
To put off - To discourage
To take to - To make contact with
To turn out - To produce (manufacture)
To cut off - To disconnect
To stand down - To leave a position or importance in a job
To come across - To find by chance 
here are the phrasals that I didn't manage to match the definition for:
To get at 
To set upon
To take off
To get round to
To carry out
To get through 
And the definitions:
To perform or complete a task
To find time for
To suggest/imply
To attack
To make fun of
To be accepted, to be appreciated 
thanks a lot.

----------


## kamka

never mind, I think I figured it out more or less :]

----------

